# Twin Tunnels project - changes to Clear Creek?



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Any effects/hazards/heads-up as a result of the twin tunnels project on the Chicago Creek to Kermit's stretch?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

spthomson said:


> Any effects/hazards/heads-up as a result of the twin tunnels project on the Chicago Creek to Kermit's stretch?


When I first hit the detour I noticed that there was some scaffolding that was might close to the water making for what would be low clearance at higher water. I presume that they've changed that to enable the commercials to run though I'd be interested to see if they had to move anything.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

How do you figure those new rock embankments will hold up? They're pretty steep and the top is pretty much the edge of I 70.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Ran that section today. No problems. Lots of signs about blasting signals, so be heads up when they're doing explosive work. Also a sign about a low bridge - but didn't see any low bridge, so not sure what that was for...


----------

